# We did it!!! Fun pet trick.



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I finally got Chance to sit still and let me put a tiny treat on the bridge of his nose and wait for me to say ok before he can eat it! Took two weeks (lots of patience on my part) and was able to do it twice tonight. So proud of him and myself!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Video please! How fun. I'm trying it with Dexter, but so far we're up to putting a treat on each front paw as he's in a down, and even one on top of his head, then we give the release. The nose is really tough, so congrats on that.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

I managed to get the front paws but I can't get Ridley to hold his head still enough to balance a treat on the bridge of his nose. I guess I need to first teach him to put his head down on the floor.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Good job!! Schindler does a half roll over onto his side after his down position, I want to turn it into a "play dead" trick with the treat on the floor in front of him...Thats the plan away...we shall see..lol


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Chance is actually in the sit position when I do this! I live alone so a video would be nearly impossible, the minute I bring out the camera all bets are off and I need both hands free to get him to pay attention to one hand with the treat and the other using my wait command, but have friends coming for dinner tomorrow and if he is not too excited by company, will try. Have a hard time downloading videos. Have not figured out how to adjust my camera so it is not at the highest definition and then even a ten second video takes forever. Will work on it. If I can't do the video will see if they can get a picture of him with the treat on his nose.

I started this by expanding on the fact that I have him sit and wait in front of a full food dish until I say ok and point to his food and got him used to that concept first. Then I started putting him in a sit and making him wait and repeating "wait" over and over again, while getting closer and closer to his face before he could have the treat. Then started keeping it above his nose and trying to get closer and closer. Like I said, it took ALOT of patience and doing it over and over til I was actually able to set it on his nose between his eyes.

I taught Shane to play dead by putting him in the down position, then using my hand to direct him on his side and then gently putting his head all the way down with a treat. once he was on his side, kept repeating "play dead" and then the treat when he head was all the way down on the side. Took him about a week of working on it every night, then eventually all I had to do was say play dead and he would lay on his side and lay his down. Way too cute.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

What are you using as treats, wet noodles? I can't get anything to balance on Kain's nose.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I am actually using a dog cracker broken in half. Will try and work up to a bigger piece, but this sits perfectly on the bridge of his nose between his eyes. Not too small to be not worth his time, but just big enough to sit there without falling off unless he moves. LOL


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow that's impressive! I don't know if Max could even hold his nose still enough to balance something for a second--


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Put up a pick of Chance with the cracker on his nose is my album. computer illiterate and can't figure out how to get it here. We had company so he would not let me put the cracker on his nose unless he was touching me, nervous around new pp. But he did it!!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Aww I taught my Golden Ginger that too. I wanted to teach her to flip it up off her nose and catch it, but when I released her she'd always just lower her nose and let it drop on the ground instead. Anyway she never was a good catcher, if I wanted to throw her a treat I would have to aim carefully at her mouth, she'd just open her mouth and hope the treat landed in it... Sometime she opened it too late and instead of catching the treat, her opening mouth would send it flying!

Ginger:


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Great picture! Hopefully we can work up to larger things.


----------



## Puppy (Jan 31, 2011)

Chicago! Ginger is so cute! Good job Lisgje! I bet the hard work is worth it!!


----------

